# D5100 cleaning focus screen... destroyed



## chirantha7777 (Jan 18, 2013)

Tried to clean the screen using alcohol with a q-tip. The whole screen is destroyed now. Can See through but its useless. Looking to get it replaced now. 

Alcohol made a whitish stain on it which I see though the viewfinder as a black fog.. My fault. TOTALLY.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh dear 

Q-tips are bad anyway, as they can be very hard and scratch optical surfaces.

As for the stain, it probably was not 100% alcohol then?

Hope the replacement does not come too expensive!


----------



## chirantha7777 (Jan 18, 2013)

Alex_B said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Q-tips are bad anyway, as they can be very hard and scratch optical surfaces.
> 
> ...


Yes it is, it was isopropyl  alcohol.... 100%. I think it burned the screen surface... 

around 25$ for a screen on ebay


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Focusing screens are very delicate... I have never tried to clean one, it is not usually recommended. At least it won't cost you too much to fix!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 18, 2013)

I think we have all done things in error, be glad this one wasn't a costly lesson as Charlie mentioned


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 18, 2013)

Try rinsing it with distilled water.  Q-Tips and distilled water that is.  You, most likely, simply have residue from the alcohol on it.


----------



## gardy (Jan 18, 2013)

the other thing you can do is upgrade to this Nikon D3100 D3200 D5100 Focusing Screen - KatzEye Optics more expensive but you will have better results focusing with old manual focus lenses if you have any


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 18, 2013)

gardy said:


> the other thing you can do is upgrade to this Nikon D3100 D3200 D5100 Focusing Screen - KatzEye Optics more expensive but you will have better results focusing with old manual focus lenses if you have any



Good idea ... turn the disaster into a chance to improve!

Did the same in my youth when I accidentally nearly destroyed the car of my mum


----------



## gardy (Jan 18, 2013)

i considered it when i was having focus issues with my D90, when i upgrade i might do it to the D90 and use it as a full manual machine


----------



## greybeard (Jan 18, 2013)

gardy said:


> the other thing you can do is upgrade to this Nikon D3100 D3200 D5100 Focusing Screen - KatzEye Optics more expensive but you will have better results focusing with old manual focus lenses if you have any


Wow, that is what I've been looking for to manual focus my macro.  What is involved in replacing the screen? 

Never mind, found this place with all sorts of screens and directions on how to change them.

Focusing Screen


----------



## gardy (Jan 19, 2013)

I was going to say I watched some video on it a while back and didn't seem too hard, as long as you have steady hands and are willing to do a swap like this


----------

